# Head Lamps?



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

I did a search for headlamps and headlights and didn't get anything relevant.

What type of headlamps do you guys use?
Do you always have one on your hardhat (if you wear one)?

I use a rayovac like this:










It has 3 lights (led, red night vision, incandescent).

The LED doesn't throw that much light so I'm looking to upgrade to something bright with good battery life.

Any recommendations?


----------



## crash_777 (Aug 2, 2008)

I picked this one up at the supplier for 10 bucks 3 years ago. still works like a charm. its very compact and i am able to store it in my bag very easily

http://www.botachtactical.com/en6ledhe.html


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 2, 2011)

I like my wife's headlamps.:laughing:


----------



## brison1208 (Feb 1, 2011)

crash_777 said:


> I picked this one up at the supplier for 10 bucks 3 years ago. still works like a charm. its very compact and i am able to store it in my bag very easily
> 
> http://www.botachtactical.com/en6ledhe.html


Yep energizer ones are good. That's the one I have, but I had to zip tie the sides of it to my hardhat to stop it from coming off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fractured said:


> I did a search for headlamps and headlights and didn't get anything relevant.
> 
> What type of headlamps do you guys use?
> Do you always have one on your hardhat (if you wear one)?
> ...


Thats the exact one i have.. and i love it it is great when your crawling around in an attic.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Winter time, here in the northland, have one with me 24/7. Summertime and 24 hour daylight not so much.

PETZL is the brand that I have in the box. Takes 3 AAA batteries, and lasts for several hours...LED lighting.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

Rockyd said:


> Winter time, here in the northland, have one with me 24/7. Summertime and 24 hour daylight not so much.
> 
> PETZL is the brand that I have in the box. Takes 3 AAA batteries, and lasts for several hours...LED lighting.


I looked at those on Amazon. They got some good reviews, but were a bit pricey. I wonder if its worth the extra money.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I’ve had one of the Princeton Tec Quad LED headlamps for a few years and it’s been really decent. Nice and bright and very good battery life. I think it was only around $35.00. They sell them on Amazon as well.
http://www.princetontec.com/index.php?q=quad


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Fractured said:


> I looked at those on Amazon. They got some good reviews, but were a bit pricey. I wonder if its worth the extra money.


 They have them at home depot there Cheap :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

X2 on the Petzl.

I think mine was around $65. 4 light levels, plus flashing. Wide & narrow beam, adjustable base.

Well worth the money. If you buy a cheap one, you get a cheap one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have been using a Streamlight headlight for a couple years, but the batteries froze this winter, expanded, and busted the housing. It's trash now. I think my next one will clip onto my hard hat as a reminder to wear my hard hat more often.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I'll say, they have revolutionized attic and crawl space work. I like the cheapies from HD.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the energizer one as well. super cheap and no worries when i break it. 

I also have 2 petzls, but I also rock climb hence why. 

ive been eyeing this one too

http://www.uscav.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=18908&tabid=1&catid=2747


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

KayJay said:


> I’ve had one of the Princeton Tec Quad LED headlamps for a few years and it’s been really decent. Nice and bright and very good battery life. I think it was only around $35.00. They sell them on Amazon as well.
> http://www.princetontec.com/index.php?q=quad



That one looks good too!:thumbsup:

I think the next time I'm at home depot I'm going to check out what they have as well.


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

I use streamlight... I have stream light on my gun, I carry one in my truck, one in my tool bag... The headlamp is awesome!! Worth the money


----------



## racerjim0 (Aug 10, 2008)

$3 Coleman? from Wallyworld


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to get one of those and join the modern age..

Holding the mag light with your teeth is dangerous when you smack it into the side of a roof rafter..


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Eddies Electric said:


> I use streamlight... I have stream light on my gun, I carry one in my truck, one in my tool bag... The headlamp is awesome!! Worth the money


Show off! I've got a Walmart Energizer one, works great!


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I do a majority of my work at night. I tried just about every box store head lamp. A few months ago, I ordered my first Fenix. It blows away all the others that I had at 105 lumens. https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_418&products_id=2142


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The Lightman said:


> I do a majority of my work at night. I tried just about every box store head lamp. A few months ago, I ordered my first Fenix. It blows away all the others that I had at 105 foot candles. https://www.fenix-store.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_418&products_id=2142



Good link i am going to check that out..:thumbup:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Streamlight and Fenix are the real deal. Wish I had either one of those brands!


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I have been using a Streamlight headlight for a couple years, but the batteries froze this winter, expanded, and busted the housing. It's trash now. I think my next one will clip onto my hard hat as a reminder to wear my hard hat more often.


I have seen a Streamlight made more for firemen, it has a thumb-screw clam to put it on a Helmet. I have been thinking about trying it but it was quite pricey.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> I have to get one of those and join the modern age..
> 
> Holding the mag light with your teeth is dangerous when you smack it into the side of a roof rafter..



How are you running into rafters when you're out in the back yard...........

Never mind.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I just use a head band that has a loop that can hold AA and 123A cell lights, I think the sister company of Mag Light makes it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> How are you running into rafters when you're out in the back yard...........
> 
> Never mind.


We are going to have fun when the ground thaws out.. :jester:


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

Attaching a light to your had hat is a good idea, it's unobtrusive, you will almost forget it's there. But do you wear a hardhat when doing residential work, in basements and attics?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Petzl Myo black

selling them off at one of my suppliers, so I bought all 3 of them. £5 each!!!:thumbsup:

usual price about £55......reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesult


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

DoCJohnny said:


> Attaching a light to your had hat is a good idea, it's unobtrusive, you will almost forget it's there. But do you wear a hardhat when doing residential work, in basements and attics?


I have a light with an articulating head, it uses 2 aa batteries with a zeon bulb. It has a ball cap clip that I cut off. I took a set of hard hat sound supressors and cut off the mounting clip that slides into the slot on the hard hat. I mounted velcro to the light and supressor clip. It weighs less then a mini-mag light. 
Now I have a bright, light weight lite that I can aim just were I need it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> We are going to have fun when the ground thaws out.. :jester:



You don't need a headlight anyway.... the sun revolves around you, doesn't it? :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

B4T said:


> I have to get one of those and join the modern age..
> 
> Holding the mag light with your teeth is dangerous when you smack it into the side of a roof rafter..


I had to walk into a Police store yesterday to buy bulbs for my magcharger maglight. I ended up buying a SCPD engraved tshirt. Guy thought i was a cop.:no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> You don't need a headlight anyway.... the sun revolves around you, doesn't it? :laughing:


Are you kidding.. every time I look up it is either a dark cloud or a bird taking a dump..


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I had to walk into a Police store yesterday to buy bulbs for my magcharger maglight. I ended up buying a SCPD engraved tshirt. Guy thought i was a cop.:no:


Are you using that T-shirt to wash your truck or wipe your feet.. :laughing:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Pelican Heads Up and a Petzl are the two I have. Both LED but I like the Petzl best. It fits better and has a better light spread.


----------



## Fractured (Feb 15, 2011)

DoCJohnny said:


> Attaching a light to your had hat is a good idea, it's unobtrusive, you will almost forget it's there. But do you wear a hardhat when doing residential work, in basements and attics?


I'm an inside wireman and in our local the inside guys don't do resi. They are a different classification.


On a side note, that fenix looks awesome!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> ... Guy thought i was a cop.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


You think its funny ehh.. me too..:laughing:


----------



## Yankees888 (Nov 11, 2010)

Zip tied mine to my helmet. Mines from www.railheadcorp.com. its blinding! whenever I'm on the clock mine is with me.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

This is the VersaBrite by Pelican that I have modified to mount on my hard hat with velcro.


----------



## rather_large_ben (Apr 18, 2010)

*Zebralight!!!*

http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html

I have had a few headlights, but this blows the others away!!! Very well made, light, small, 200 lumens from one AA battery!!! Having one cell to power it is a big plus to me and an even bigger plus if you use rechargeable. It is cutting edge tech for LED headlights. Since the beam is tight on this model, I use it on medium and it will last me 2+ days of work when leaving it on most of each day. The pic there on the website doesn't show the strap it comes with, but it does have one. The hardhat clip is a modified nite-ize aa minimag magnetic clip.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't fart around with half arsed headlamps. You want the best you can get. You will regret it if you don't get one thats birght enough.

My boss has one of these Fenix HP10 Headlamp. He use to have two, until one of the apprentices lost one 

Its bloody awesome, lights up the whole roof space.

Fenix make awesome torches. Very good build quality. Excellent regulation means long battery life and constant brightness until near the end of the batteries. I've got 2 other fenix torches myself (E20 and E05). I plant to buy a HP10 when I've got some spare cash.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I kind of figured a head lamp was a head lamp when I first bought one. After seeing, or rather _not_ seeing what was around me when crawling around those dark spaces, I started looking for something better.

I ended up grabbing one of these when at Lowes one day, kind of a impulse purchase as I walked by it.

http://www.coastportland.com/produc...31%A1281%A1282%A1939%A1940%A1938%BF&mastCat=1

I'm not sure of the exact lumens, Lowes website says 140, the manufacture website says 155, and the packaging said 174. But its bright, and comfortable to wear with or without a hard hat. 

I was trying to avoid those with the strap across the top of the head and this one worked out good.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Demac said:


> ...I ended up grabbing one of these when at Lowes one day, kind of a impulse purchase as I walked by it.
> 
> http://www.coastportland.com/product.php?prodid=940&prodnums=%BF947%A11031%A1281%A1282%A1939%A1940%A1938%BF&mastCat=1 ...


 I actually just ordered that same one and I'm waiting for it to show up.

A buddy of mine got a cheapo headlamp that said it was 20 lumens and I was impressed by how bright it was. If this thing is anywhere near 140 lumens, it oughta blow me away. The demonstration video really sold me on it, though: 



-John


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> I actually just ordered that same one and I'm waiting for it to show up.
> 
> A buddy of mine got a cheapo headlamp that said it was 20 lumens and I was impressed by how bright it was. If this thing is anywhere near 140 lumens, it oughta blow me away. The demonstration video really sold me on it, though:
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Have had a few head lamps over the years and recently got the Led Lenzer off ebay for $60 Oz...Its the best one so far...bloody bright...

Frank


----------



## wsntme (Feb 23, 2011)

I also have a Fenix and it is AWESOME! I love my light, not sure how people manage with those cheap little 3-5 LED lamps from walmart or HD. I've got the HP-10 which was about 65 from Amazon. Worth every penny. Only downside is the weight with 4AA batts, however it is always on my hat so after a day I was already used to it. Been using this light four about 4 months now and I get about 2 weeks worth of use out of 4AA's.

There are 4 output levels and I leave mine on 2 most of the time. It is incredibly bright on 4 boasting 225 lumens.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Frank Mc said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Have had a few head lamps over the years and recently got the Led Lenzer off ebay for $60 Oz...Its the best one so far...bloody bright...
> 
> Frank


 Mine just came in today! :thumbup: This thing is bad ass! Single diode and it's so freakin' bright it actually has a warning sticker on the front of it just like laser pointers. Come Monday I'm gonna climb into the darkest hole I can find and I'll get some photos in action.

-John


----------

